# Mica and Lacquer



## trickydick (Sep 11, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried to mix mica powders into lacquer and spray it on?  Hopefully this is not too dumb of a question.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Sep 11, 2011)

trickydick said:


> Has anyone ever tried to mix mica powders into lacquer and spray it on?  Hopefully this is not too dumb of a question.



I did.. it gummed up my airbrush. I tried thinning and that helped, but
it still gave me too much trouble to bother with it. So I moved on to
something else. That doesn't mean it wouldn't work. I was in a hurry to
use it on a project and when the quick airbrush trick didn't work, I just
brushed it on.
I used plain white.. colors may change everything.


----------



## paintspill (Sep 11, 2011)

theres no reason why micas can't be mixed with lacquers but depending on the size of the mica it may be too coarse for an airbrush too handle. its an easy fix with a bigger spray gun but you are only spraying something the size of a pen it may not be worth it. you can cast with micas. that might be a better way to go.


----------



## DozerMite (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes it will work. Just have to use the correct size needle in your gun. Just like spraying a car...gun has to be set up to spray the finish.:wink:


----------



## trickydick (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------

